

Another Incoherent Gillmor Post + Fed-up Techcrunch Commenters = Great Comedy - sutro
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/21/surviving-the-net

======
pragmatic
This appears to be machine generated. Apparently the generator has passed the
Turing test as many suckers (err, I mean people) have fallen for it.

Please see <http://pdos.csail.mit.edu/scigen/> for an example.

------
sealedidentity
Dude was high as a kite when he wrote that.

------
zzzmarcus
Thanks for linking to this. It makes me feel even better about unsubscribing
from Techcrunch a few months ago.

------
neilk
I think this one was outsourced to one of those services that write your
sociology paper for you.

------
tptacek
Well, that's 4 minutes of my life that I'm going to have to work hard to get
back.

------
wumi
maybe because he drives traffic with his posts ... sometimes called
linkbaiting.

------
geuis
Thanks for linking to this. I read the article last night but didn't hit the
comments. They are absolutely hilarious.

Read his responses in 2 places:
[http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/21/surviving-the-
net/#comm...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/21/surviving-the-
net/#comment-2383182)

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/21/surviving-the-
net/#comm...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/21/surviving-the-
net/#comment-2383228)

